# Transférer éléments d'un calendrier à un autre



## Doctor29 (6 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,
Suite à mon topic sur un problème de partage par iCloud d'un calendrier par abonnement.
Je me pose la question si c'est possible via un script automator, de transférer tous les évènements d'un calendrier mis à jour automatiquement (calendrier par abonnement) vers un calendrier qui lui serait partagé avec les membres de ma famille.

En gros le script récupèrerai les évènements pour les transférer et ferait les modifications tout seul.
Penses-Vous que ce soit possible ?

Merciii


----------

